#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Duvida - quem pode tirar bloco ip - asn?

## netuai

Hoje conversando com um amigo bateu um dúvida, que tipo de empresa ou pessoa pode retirar um asn? Um microempreendedor pode retirar?

----------


## codornairai

bom dia!
Sim pode retirar sim desde que comprove todos os itens solicitados!

----------


## Bruno

qualquer empresa que tenha na sua atividade comercial algo referente a telecom, datacenter etc pode ter seu ASN o que acontece que empresas que não são ISP paga bem mais caro e dificilmente vão liberar mais que um /24

----------

